# Jpg, Photoshop 7.0, White balance



## MrRamonG (Feb 13, 2010)

If you shot in jpg, can you change the white balance setting in photoshop 7.0?

Stupidly, i set the white balance to incandescent rather than sunlight as I mistook the light bulb symbol in my control panel for a sun.


----------



## ann (Feb 13, 2010)

it is very hard to make these types of corrects with a jpeg file, of course you can try and you may get some reduction of the blue but not as much as your probably need.


----------



## Peano (Feb 13, 2010)

MrRamonG said:


> If you shot in jpg, can you change the white balance setting in photoshop 7.0?



Yes. Post the image, please.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 14, 2010)

Peano said:


> Yes. Post the image, please.



Here's one of them.






But there are a couple of other so if you can let me know what the process is I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 14, 2010)

Boom:




Image > Adjustments > Color Balance

And play around with the levers:


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 14, 2010)

Still It's not that good. The balance in the shadows, the sky, but still. 
I think automatics can do the same, so if you had Lightroom it would have been relatively easy to correct a bunch of pics.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 14, 2010)

With PSE7
The previous edit was easier but I don't have those option in 7.

Enhance-Adjust Color- Remove color cast (clicked on white rubber of sneaker)
Enhance-Adjuct Color - Color Variation (less blue)
Enhance-Adjust Color - Pushed the color curve sliders around


----------



## Peano (Feb 14, 2010)

You can get most of the correction from Image > Adjustments > Match Color. In that dialog box, tick the "Neutralize" box.

I tweaked colors a little further with Selective Color and also opened the shadow details a little (Shadows/Highlights filter).

Footnote -- This is a good illustration of the value of shooting raw: Camera settings can't mess up an image this way.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 14, 2010)

Peano, your edit came out pretty nice. Your reds and greens saturated without oversating the sky with the unrealistic blue.


----------



## Peano (Feb 14, 2010)

lvcrtrs said:


> Peano, your edit came out pretty nice. Your reds and greens saturated without oversating the sky with the unrealistic blue.



Thanks. That's the value of using a Selective Color adjustment layer. You can adjust one color (such as reds) without boosting others (blues). And of course you can use layer masks to restrict any color adjustment.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for chiming in - your processed pictures all really improved on my original. I'm going to try each of these tips on the rest of the photos from that day.



Peano said:


> Footnote -- This is a good illustration of the value of shooting raw: Camera settings can't mess up an image this way.



Thanks for the edit, it looks really nice, and your sky looks closest to what the sky actually looked like. 

I don't shoot in raw because the Photoshop version I have doesn't have the plug-in for my camera. And, I spend too much time as it is with pictures. I'd hate to have to open each picture in multiple applications to process them.


----------



## NateWagner (Feb 14, 2010)

well, it didn't give it an unnatural blue, but now the sky looks almost purple. 

This is definitely a reason to change to RAW though, quite advantageous if you accidentally shoot in the wrong WB.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 14, 2010)

NateWagner said:


> . . . This is definitely a reason to change to RAW though, quite advantageous if you accidentally shoot in the wrong WB.



Again, I don't shoot raw for the reason previously stated, but also because I don't want to have to process every photo for the few times I screw up on the white balance setting.... which has happened about 2% of the time.  Shooting in jpg allows me to not have to do any processing (aside from simple cropping) on a pic if I'm happy with it, about 50% of the time.


----------



## Canosonic (Feb 14, 2010)

lvcrtrs said:


> Peano, your edit came out pretty nice. Your reds and greens saturated without oversating the sky with the unrealistic blue.


:thumbup:


----------



## ckphotography (Mar 4, 2010)

There is another way to white balance that works pretty slick. I am using CS4 and if you open up the any jpeg in Adobe Bridge you can open up the jpeg in Camera Raw.
Open the jepg in Bridge and right click on the picture (or pictures) and chose "Open in Cmera Raw". There you can adjust the white balance. I did it very quickly and granted it could be tweaked a little more it did come out better than the original. 

Hope this helps!


----------

